# Flex shaft sander



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I have moved up to larger diameter bowls and have several that are now dry and ready to finish turn. With smaller bowls I have just used strips of sand paper held in my hand, but have been thinking about power sanding the larger bowls and have seen several videos promoting the idea and the finished look of power sanding. The problem is that I have been turned off by the price tag on the Foredom flex shaft sander and wanted to know if anyone had experience with another product. Grizzly has a flex shaft carver/grinder, but I don't know if it is capable of sanding. I would love to hear from any of you lumber jocks that have experience sanding with a flex shaft and which one you use. Or maybe there is a better way to power sand without shelling out around $300 to get started.

Thanks
Justin in Loveland


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I use these in a drill. I also get the sandpaper here. 
http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/back-up-pads/


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a "Mastercarver" that is comparable to a Foredom but a little cheaper. If I were to sand the inside of a bowl I would use a regular die grinder and a flap wheel. The flex shaft tools are made for light work as in carving and detail work not for any heavy duty sanding..


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Why not make a self-powered sander …



I use mine for bowls and platters.

-Gerry


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Check out King Arthur's Tools online and look at the Guinevere flex shaft sanding system it is a great setup and the flex shaft can be purchased seperately, and ran off a low speed bench grinder or drill press ( 1345 RPM.) All I did was mount a 1/2" chuck on my grinder. That drum on my grinder right now is just a pneumatic drum sander.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

This is something I've been wanting myself. 
Thanks to harry for his link. I'm getting some of those tonight. 
The web site http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/back-up-pads/ wont let you order more than one item. I had to go back in to get two of the 1 inch pads. I have several drills so I want to be equipped. This is going to make things a lot easier on me.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Gerry,

I ordered the kit from Eddie Castelin last night so when it comes in I should be in good shape with a self powered sander. Thanks for the endorsement of them.

Jim,

Thanks for the input about the carvers. The Foredom is the only one that I have seen that advertises itself as a bowl sander, and perhaps that is why it costs so much more than others (i.e. its a heavier machine to start off with).

In addition to the self powered sander, I am thinking of getting the Neiko close quarter angle sander instead of a flex shaft. The Woodcraft near me used to carry them, but since they sold out at Christmas time, have not restocked and no one there seems to know if they ever will. Has anyone used one of these? http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/drills-and-pnuematic-sanders/


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

RussellAP-*"... wont let you order more than one item."*

I regularly order from Vince Welsh, and always put multiple items in the shopping cart.

-Gerry


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Gerry, I think he needs to fix it. I was able to add to my shopping cart, but not give any quantity. I did change it in my cart but it didn't take. I had to make two transactions. Now that I look again, I see where the side bar gives you the option for quantity, but that option wont work if you go to your shopping cart. I suspect a lot of people make the same mistake I did and never even know they only ordered one. I wonder what they think when the order arrives.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a close quarters right-angle drill from harbor freight that works very well. The gears and or bearings eventually give, so I have to replace it every 2 years or so. They have two models - the orange one is all plastic on the inside, while the blue/silver one has at least some metal in it - I use the blue/silver one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a hand bowl sander yet to be used as it was a gift and an electric metaboright angled three inch sander and an air right 90 DEG angled right angled two inch disc sander which I find very good I also use hand sanding just turn down the lathe speed or you will just scratch what your sanding badly. Alistair


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Just wanted to follow up with everyone. I ordered a low cost close-quarter angle sander (A Neiko model). It may not last for my lifetime as a turner, but at the price, it should be a good intro tool. Then, I took Hairy's advice and ordered some supplies fron vinceswoodnwonders. That cite is great. He really breaks it all down for you. I opted for a 2 3/8" starter kit which should get me going in the right direction. Finally, I am still waiting on my self powered sander kit from Eddie Castilne. When it gets here, I will build one and see how that goes. Thanks for all the input.

Justin


----------

